# The dark side



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh schwinn lords please have mercy on my soul. ...but I think I really enjoy riding toc stuff....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorry pic is sideways


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey mike your bike got stolen. ..don't know where it went. .. [emoji41]


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 10, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


>



Thank you sir


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2014)

I gotta say it is a pretty good rider. The Corbin 2spd just sweetens the deal


----------



## jkent (Nov 11, 2014)

What is the tire, wheel, hub setup on that bike?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 11, 2014)

*Hagakure*

Life is truly a short affair. It is better to live doing the things that you like.


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*Yeah man! Burn up those*



fordmike65 said:


> I gotta say it is a pretty good rider. The Corbin 2spd just sweetens the deal




!100 year old irreplaceable hubs! GoGoGO


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2014)

*indeed*



bike said:


> !100 year old irreplaceable hubs! GoGoGO




Ride on...it will make the 1s in BIKE's cabinet worth more....


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*I don't know how*



tripple3 said:


> Ride on...it will make the 1s in BIKE's cabinet worth more....




to type an evil laugh...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2014)

bike said:


> to type an evil laugh...




[video=youtube;2MIEi77m6Dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MIEi77m6Dc[/video]


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2014)

Ride dem oldies!!!! ya hoo!


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*The reason dem old bikes (or parts)*



bricycle said:


> Ride dem oldies!!!! ya hoo!




is rideable now- cause they were _NOT_ ridden for many many years- the ones that were have mostly been scrapped...you are taking them out of the time capsule and starting the wear and tear from where it was left off... they have only one way to go...down hill... do not improve with use or age.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't see a problem if properly serviced/maintained and used with care.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 11, 2014)

*Teens - twenty's*

Many of the Early Bikes Have much Taller Frames and with less rubber on the pavement roll much better. When your 6' 3 most balloon Bikes are to small and heavy. Lube them up and go.


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*NEVER saw an og seat/grips/pedals/tires*



rustjunkie said:


> I don't see a problem if properly serviced/maintained and used with care.




that were riden alot and did not deteriorate.

Hubs- talking about running hot- not everyone is a bike mechanic and knows how to service hubs like rustjunkie- STILL they are wearing...ND D plenty of them for the next 50 years- corbin 10 more around not working with no parts available than there are working- within a few years- even less...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2014)

Just wanna set you mind at ease Paul. This bike was purchased as a frame,fork,bars(With OG cork grips,so put away),seatpost,etc. No wheelset. The front & rear hubs did come from laced wheels, but everything was stored away so it can be a complete wheel again. This bike is only ridden locally once in a while except for the 2x I rode it to work(10miles each way). I know the rarity of that Corbin, so after servicing it, I do not plan to put many miles on it. Tires,rims & spokes are all new parts to get this back on the road. I have personally passed on several really nice orig bikes because I felt they were best left alone & untouched.  If I can't get it rideable without causing irreversible damage to it, I won't buy it. To me sitting in someones basement,attic or shed is like caging a wild animal. It should be rolling and enjoyed by all who ride and admire it. I know many others here are completely content with massing a wonderful collection of "time capsules", and that is just fine. How else will we know what they were like originally? 

If I ever need to move that Corbin down the road, you have 1st dibs Paul


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*Like slamming xanax!*



fordmike65 said:


> Just wanna set you mind at ease Paul. This bike was purchased as a frame,fork,bars(With OG cork grips,so put away),seatpost,etc. No wheelset. The front & rear hubs did come from laced wheels, but everything was stored away so it can be a complete wheel again. This bike is only ridden locally once in a while except for the 2x I rode it to work(10miles each way). I know the rarity of that Corbin, so after servicing it, I do not plan to put many miles on it. Tires,rims & spokes are all new parts to get this back on the road. I have personally passed on several really nice orig bikes because I felt they were best left alone & untouched.  If I can't get it rideable without causing irreversible damage to it, I won't buy it. To me sitting in someones basement,attic or shed is like caging a wild animal. It should be rolling and enjoyed by all who ride and admire it. I know many others here are completely content with massing a wonderful collection of "time capsules", and that is just fine. How else will we know what they were like originally?
> 
> If I ever need to move that Corbin down the road, you have 1st dibs Paul




Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

bike said:


> "never saw an og seat' that was riden alot and did not deteriorate.
> 
> Hubs- talking about running hot- not everyone is a bike mechanic and knows how to service hubs like rustjunkie- STILL they are wearing...




Thank you, but I've said it before: what I don't know you could just barely squeeze into Dodger Stadium.
Agreed: everything wears out. I don't ride old seats or tires, but in the balance I feel comfortable riding old hubs etc that have a lower wear rate.


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> Ride on...it will make the 1s in BIKE's cabinet worth more....




Mine too!


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*I was once at Jim Spliaine's RIP*

Wheelman Machinest extrodinare- MADE COMPLETE VICTOR HIGHWEELS called the Whitney= FULL NICKEL were like jewlery NICER and Better made than the og in my non expert  opinion.
Had a columbia Century bad ass early pnumatic REAR WHEEL--COLLAPSED --beyond repair- OG paint metal rim with pinstriping and all-
I almost wanted to puke- WHAT HAPPENED?= Parade ride...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2014)

jkent said:


> What is the tire, wheel, hub setup on that bike?
> Thanks, JKent




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Kenda-K.../231007302232?pt=US_Tires&hash=item35c91bb258

http://www.modernbike.com/product-2126186969?gclid=CIWzweDdxcECFU6Vfgod1gwAVw

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheelsmith-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item51a698b9e9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141257682463?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Front hub is an early Model M, rear Corbin 2spd.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 11, 2014)

*rolling wheels that gather no rust*

“Death is a natural part of life. Rejoice for those (bikes) around you who transform into the Force. Mourn them do not. Miss them do not. Attachment leads to jealously. The shadow of greed, that is.”


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

bike said:


> Wheelman Machinest extrodinare- MADE COMPLETE VICTOR HIGHWEELS called the Whitney= FULL NICKEL were like jewlery NICER and Better made than the og in my non expert  opinion.
> Had a columbia Century bad ass early pnumatic REAR WHEEL--COLLAPSED --beyond repair- OG paint metal rim with pinstriping and all-
> I almost wanted to puke- WHAT HAPPENED?= Parade ride...




'tis better to have loved and lost...


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

*You've been worshiping a false God*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Oh schwinn lords please have mercy on my soul. ...but I think I really enjoy riding toc stuff....




See what happens when you ride a real bicycle?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 11, 2014)

My barn having burned to the ground, I can now ride my bicycles.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 11, 2014)

Victory still makes Victor replica bikes. They picked up where Spillane left off. I'm thinkin I need one of those. A wheelman at the Waukesha meet broke his ordinary in tween at the headstock and backbone joint. Don't really want to do that to an original. That said, a hub in a cabinet doesn't need to actually work!


----------



## bike (Nov 12, 2014)

*YEs*



Krautwaggen said:


> .... That said, a hub in a cabinet doesn't need to actually work!




it does! I ike PRESERVING history - not grinding it- and maybe it goes on that special bike that does not get ridden, at least regularly, but is fully functioning for demonstration.

THAT SAID-if it is yours feel free to grind it to dust or whatever floats your boat.

Over the course of years in this hobby I have personnaly made mistakes and seen many more that were regretted by the culprit.


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 12, 2014)

*rear hub*

Mike, ride that bike and hub like you stole it, use it for what it was built for.  YEE-HA  Sounds to me like there are enough being stashed away in some attic.


----------



## jkent (Nov 12, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Kenda-K.../231007302232?pt=US_Tires&hash=item35c91bb258
> 
> http://www.modernbike.com/product-2126186969?gclid=CIWzweDdxcECFU6Vfgod1gwAVw
> 
> ...






Thanks for the info!
JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 12, 2014)

I rode it downhill today on some trails. ..15 miles... had to repack it twice. ...no morrow hub that's for sure


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2014)

Jesus! I can just hear Paul's van hauling ass up my street ready to kick some ass & snatch up that 2spd:eek:


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 12, 2014)

*I do not think so*

Now if he was coming to my house, he probably would not even raise a sweat. LOL. But your house, bring a lunch !


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been following the discussion about whether it is right to ride antique bicycles. When I first got into collecting bikes I thought it wrong to ride a "rare piece of history" but after joining and talking to many members of the wheelmen I have changed this view. The vast majority of antique bikes aren't "rare pieces of history." This even applies to TOC bikes and high wheels. There are plenty of examples in museums to ensure their history won't be lost. That being said there are examples of rare bikes that I would not like to see ridden due to the chance of damage to a piece of history. Beyond these exceptions it's much more valuable that antique bikes are ridden and used to educate the public about this aspect of history. This may mean some of these bikes will be lost periodically. So be it. Plus most of the collectors I know that are also riders tend to be good mechanics or know of good mechanics. I think the high wheel that suffered a broken backbone at the last wheelmen meet is a good example. I know the gentleman who owns that bike. I haven't spoken to him recently but my bet is the bike is already repaired or will be soon. All the education gained from this bike being ridden and talked about out in public is much more valuable to bicycling history then the loss from the scar on this, not so rare, high wheel.

Ride them!! If you want something pretty to hang on your wall buy a painting. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Iverider (Nov 12, 2014)

I spoke with him in Louisville. He said he has a replacement back bone but he'll likely melt the whole thing back together. Not a big deal. I imagine someday people will be having morrow brake parts machined custom because the supply has run out. That is not yet the case!


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 12, 2014)

How about this example of riding the oldies. 

https://velocipedists.wordpress.com

A member of the Wheelmen will be riding an original 1870 velocipede to recreate this historic event.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 12, 2014)

Ride the ****ing bike ..... end of story


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 12, 2014)

*"This was your fathers..."*

word use frequency


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 13, 2014)

If we can't ride it, we don't keep it! No fun to just look at it. 

Nick rode that aluminum Evinrude all over the place, despite hearing "can't ride those"...course he is a lighter weight guy- a friend that was a bit heavier rode it and bottomed it out  Probably wouldn't last long under a big guy....

Then there was the Twin Cities Vintage Bicycle Riders Club meet and ride last summer, Nick thought ' "Great time to test-ride the 1917 Flying Merkel" '....well those Musselman armless brake hubs are pretty sketchy on braking, and little did we know the route we were taking was nothing but big*ss hills, up and down- whoa talk about hair raising!!

Lesson learned.... Need to suss out the route before choosing the bike! :eek:

Darcie


----------

